# Can you tell me what lipliner and lipstick this is??



## ohlalaitsamd (Apr 19, 2013)

I cannot figure it out!...I hope someone will be able to help me..i love the combo! TIA!

http://ohlalaitsamd.tumblr.com/post/48275272229/chanelxarmenian-instagram-xxannaaa


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know the liner but maybe the lipstick is lady danger?


----------



## Richelle83 (Apr 20, 2013)

http://tthat-sshit-crayy.tumblr.com/image/48284771738

  	Probably neon orange pigment and a fuchsia lip pencil.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 24, 2013)

It looks like embrace me lipliner and ablaze lipstick on my monitor.


----------



## lesleyrocksface (Apr 24, 2013)

It looks like Magenta Lip Pencil and Morange Lipstick to me


----------

